# Educate me on the PX4



## bspurs5 (Dec 15, 2007)

I own a Glock 19 (9mm) and have zero experience and not much study involved in Beretta; but now am curious. My brother in law asked me about the px4 and if I thought it was a good first time gun...

Well, I don't know the answer for him. I don't know much about Beretta's or about the PX4 storm in particular. After looking it up, this is a sweet looking gun! A little lighter than my Glock, but longer and wider.

I understand from other posts that a Compact version might be coming out soon?

Any info regarding the reliability of Beretta's, their ease of upkeep, comparison to Glock, etc. would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have had more Berettas than anything else and and every one I have ever had has been absolutely top notch. They are easier to break down than most other guns, they are tough, accurate and above all very reliable. Now that is not to say you can't get one that has a problem, as with any manufacturer, but I have never had a problem with a Beretta including the PX4. Berettas come is different operating systems but the vast majority of the civilian market has the F version of each model which is a DA/SA with manual safety/de-cocker. The PX4 9mm has a 17+1 capacity, superluminova glow sights, and interchangeable backstraps to conform the gun to the shooters hand, and an accessory rail. Mine plays second fiddle to my Sig p229 for carry but it is my nightstand gun.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

You can also research at www.Berettaforum.net.

A bit biased, perhaps, but then I think we all have our biases.

I love my PX4 in 9mm. Never had a problem with jamming, and once I had the sites adjusted, it's been very accurate.

WM


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I own a 92FS. Berettas are VERY reliable. The 92 (M9) was extensively tested before it became standard issue for the U.S. Armed Forces. According to one source describing a summary of the tests:

"Government-witnessed tests of the M9 pistol at the Beretta U.S.A. facility resulted in average reliability of the pistol at one malfunction every 17,500 rounds."

Very reliable firearm. I have fed mine with all kinds of rounds from cheapo lead ball range ammo to the premium +P hollow points and have never had malfunction after more than 3,000 rounds.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

While the 92FS is a supremely reliable pistol, I am not sure we can extrapolate that reliability to the PX4. The 92FS uses a fairly conventional tilting barrel, while the PX4 uses a rotary design. The PX4 may be very reliable indeed, but not because it shares many design elements with the 92FS.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> While the 92FS is a supremely reliable pistol, I am not sure we can extrapolate that reliability to the PX4. The 92FS uses a fairly conventional tilting barrel, with the PX4 uses a rotary design. The PX4 may be very reliable indeed, but not because it shares many design elements with the 92FS.


Agree. And I do not have first hand knowledge of the PX4. I hope my post wasn't construed as such. :smt083


----------



## bspurs5 (Dec 15, 2007)

Is there any confirmed information about a possible compact model of the px4 coming out, or is that just rumor?

Also, does anyone have experience with both the px4 and Glocks, that can speak on behalf of the reliability and durability of each?


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

bspurs5 said:


> Is there any confirmed information about a possible compact model of the px4 coming out, or is that just rumor?


Yes, however, the release date keeps getting pushed back. I called Beretta the other day and they're saying it should be out March/April. Here is some information from the Beretta website. Here is a test conducted by Guns and Ammo Magazine. Good review.


----------



## maxkimber (Feb 5, 2008)

I recently bought a Px4 Type C in .40 S&W. It is a top-notch pistol and when the sub-compact comes out it will be mine as well... I recommend the BerettaForums as well. That is where I researched my purchase...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DjSaneR said:


> Here is a test conducted by Guns and Ammo Magazine. Good review.


Has anyone ever seen a _bad_ review in G&A? :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 40 cal PX4. IT is my first 40 - as I have never been a 40 cal fan.

Howevr, this gun cuts down on 40 cal recoil better than any 40 cal I have shot. Its even less than the large Beretta 96.

In 9mm, the rotating barrel doesn't seem to do as much for the recoil - as it seems pretty standard to any 9mm I have shot - in the recoil dept. But for a 40 cal - it is a great gun!


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

The negatives in the reviews are very subtle. 

The most interesting thing in the G&A review of the PX4 Subcompact was the guns accuracy. The reviewer was averaging 2 inch groups at 25 yards. One group was 1.25 inches- not bad for a subcompact.



Mike Barham said:


> Has anyone ever seen a _bad_ review in G&A? :mrgreen:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

PX4 Storm said:


> The negatives in the reviews are very subtle.


That just about says it. You have to read a gun mag the same way you listen to the news. You have to read between the lines and ask yourself what are they n_ot_ telling me? A great example is an article last year I think in American Handgunner about the Wilson ADP. The reviewer tippy toed around calling it the biggest piece of S$%* he had ever shot. Kind of disappointed me because before that article I really wanted one. I have yet to find a Sub-compact I shoot well and or enjoy shooting but I am looking forward to giving the px4 SC a try.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The 92FS uses a fairly conventional tilting barrel, while the PX4 uses a rotary design..............


Your point about the dissimilarities between the 92 and PX4 is well taken, but I want to point out that the 92 barrel does not tilt. Pretty much straight-line recoil. Beretta seems to design around that tilt barrel, except in the PX4 compact version.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

DjSaneR said:


> Yes, however, the release date keeps getting pushed back. I called Beretta the other day and they're saying it should be out March/April.


...So March is gone, we're half way through April, and the subcompact is STILL not available. :smt076


----------

